# brauche dringend hilfe für ein plakat



## ChestAr (14. Februar 2006)

also bei uns in der firma sind wir gerade dabei ein plakat zu erstellen, dazu fehlt uns noch ein bild, es ist ein telefon was mit raketenantrieb ausgestattet ist, es soll die geschwindigkeit des telefonierens über VoIP (voice over ip) darstellen.
im anhang habe ich ein bild, welches dafür vorgesehen war, jedoch bekommen wir die düse bzw den düsenantrieb nich so hin da das bild mit einer sehr großen größe ausgestattet ist( für das plakat angepasste größe)

wenn jemand ne ahnung hat wie man das telefon gestaltet kann wär ich sehr dankbar, denn langsam bin ich am verzweifeln


----------



## Tobias Menzel (14. Februar 2006)

Hi,

packe das Ding doch auf eine Trägerrakete mit Boostern (z.B. wie beim Spaceshuttle)

Du könntest das Telefon in so eine Startrampe setzen (unten dann Feuer und Rauch wie beim Start).

Gruß
.


----------



## ChestAr (15. Februar 2006)

hat hier keiner ne alternative idee außer dem mit der rakete? es gibt doch bestimmt noch andere darstellungsmethoden von geschwindigkeit oder :/?


----------



## metty (15. Februar 2006)

Was ich mich nun frage ist folgendes:
Du sagst, es solle die Geschwindigkeit von VoIP
dargestellt werden. Ich frage dich: Ist VoIP wirklich 
schneller als normales Telefonieren? Glaube ich nicht, 
oder?
Wenn ich da etwas falsch verstanden habe, korrigier 
mich bitte.

Ansonsten wären vielleicht noch einige weitere Infos zum
Plakat notwendig. Wofür soll es gestaltet werden, was ist 
das Ziel, etc? Dann kannst du hier bestimmt auch auf ein 
paar mehr Tips hoffen.

MfG, Matthias


----------



## ChestAr (15. Februar 2006)

ich bin nur der grafiker, ich hab keine ahnung wie schnell voip is, ich will nur das plakat machen und bin da bei dem dummen telefon echt überfragt.
das plakat soll seriös rüberkommen, es soll als werbung für dsl 16.000 stehen, jedoch auch für die kombination mit VoIP...
das plakat ist von einem systemhaus welches auf straßen wie werbung aufgestellt werden soll, ein werbeplakat.


----------



## cycovery (15. Februar 2006)

bastel zwei Warpgondeln radn 

Naja - ich würd das ganze in 3D mit auf der Seite ausfahrenden boostern erstellen... Falls ihr aber die 3D Möglichkeit nicht habt, find ich die Idee mit der Trägerrakete ziemlich brauchbar...

Ich find die energija die coolste Trägerrakete ;-)


----------



## Receiver (15. Februar 2006)

Ich würde es vielleicht mit ner Bewegungsunschärfe versuchen und um das Telefon ne Maske legen. Dann sieht der Hintergrund so aus, als hätte die kamera sich rasend schnell vorbei bewegt, und das Telefon ist scharf zu sehen (weil es ja auch so "schnell" ist)  

Wenn Du noch nicht so ganz verstehst was ich meine, guck Dir doch mal Bilder aus der Formel 1 an, oder MotoGP. Da sind die Fahrzeuge halt auch immer scharf zu sehen, und der Hintergrund ist durch die Bewegungsunschärfe verschwommen...


----------



## DerMoeter (15. Februar 2006)

Ich finde die Rakete auch nicht schlecht. Ist natürlich ne schaumäßige Bastelarbeit.
Aber kann mir das ganz gut vorstellen wie das Tele. vom Tisch abhebt.

Sonst wenn das Motiv noch auf Layout-Basis besteht: 

Bau den Telefon ein Paar Reifen dran, ne Bremsspur, ein wenig Rauch, Lufthutze oder Rallystreifen und als Hintergrund ne Asphaltfläche.

Ein Comic-Hintergrund a la Roadrunner oder schnellste Maus von Mexiko.

Gruß


----------



## Receiver (15. Februar 2006)

Das mit der Rakete finde ich irgendwie nich so knaller...schließlich soll das Plakat ja zeigen: VoIP is sooooo schnell. Wofür braucht das Telefon dann noch ein Raketentriebwerk?

Das ganze soll ja kein Plakat zum Thema: "Pimp my moblie" werden oder so...


----------



## codeman (15. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

Ich würde das mit Fahrtwind darstellen, man könnte aber auch das Display des Telefons nutzen um darin die Spiegelung von irgendetwas darzustellen, dass die 'geschwindigkeit des Tel.' steigert.


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. Februar 2006)

Hallo ChestAr.

Ich bitte dich, im übrigen schon zum zweiten Mal, die Netiquette zu beachten.

Zum Thema: Die Bewegungsunschärfe dürfte schon der erste Schritt sein. Im Anhang ein kurzses Brainstorming (  ). Die Idee mit der Düse finde ich auch recht amüsant. 

Grüße

Philip


----------

